# Wieder Versagen bei Lobbyarbeit von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016

*Wieder Versagen bei Lobbyarbeit von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung​*
Der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband e.V. hat die Wanderausstellung "Fischerei im Bild" mit vielen Fotos und Bildern rund um Fischen und Angeln als Ergebnis des 2015 durchgeführten Fotowettbewerbes unter dem Titel "Nachhaltige Fischerei vereint Mensch und Natur" (http://deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_beispiel.html) am 09. 12. 2015 in Kiel im Schifffahrtsmuseum eröffnet.

Siehe Kieler Nachrichten:
http://www.kn-online.de/Veranstaltu...2015-das-passiert-heute-in-Schleswig-Holstein

Die Ausstellung ist da noch bis zum 20.12. 2015 zu sehen, jeweils Dienstag bis Sonntag von 10 bis 17 Uhr.

Im dazugehörenden Katalog wird eindrucksvoll dargestellt, welchen Wert Angeln und nachhaltiges Fischen sowohl für die Natur wie eben auch für Menschen und Gesellschaft haben.

Das Grußwort wurde von Dr. Robert Habeck, Chef des Ministeriums für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume in Schleswig Holstein geschrieben.

Er hat die Ausstellung auch persönlich eröffnet.

Nach Informationen von Ausstellungsbesuchern bei der Eröffnung:
Unverständlicher- wie auch typischerweise war KEIN offizieller Vertreter des LSFV-SH anwesend. 

Auch vom DAFV war offiziell niemand da, obwohl ja die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, davon wusste:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ischen-union-erreicht-auch-die-angelfischerei

Einmal mehr also auch hier komplettes Versagen bei der Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sowohl vom DAFV wie vom LSFV-SH!

*Es ist doch Grundlage JEDER Lobbyarbeit*, dass man solche Gelegenheiten nutzt, mit anwesenden Ministern, Behördenvertretern und Presse bei einem Thema, dass auch zu den ureigensten der organisierten Angelfischer gehört, Kontakte zu knüpfen und zu vertiefen.

*Gut, dass sich wenigstens der DFV auch für Angler und Angeln einsetzt.*

Es ist eine Schande, dass der DAFV sowas nicht hinkriegt mit so einer Ausstellung!

Und hier der DFV mit positiven Anglerbildern ohne Unterstützung seitens der organisierten Angelfischerei damit durch Deutschland touren wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

PS:
Noch nicht gesichert, da bin ich noch am recherchieren, aber wahrscheinlich:
Der LSFV-SH war angeblich sogar offiziell eingeladen worden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Vielleicht sollte man dem DFV gleich die komplette Öffentlichkeits
arbeit/Aussendarstellung/Argumentationsbasis überlassen?

Der sah auch beim Dorschthema um Längen besser aus als die DAFV Angeltruppe.


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

"Komplettversagen..."

Thomas, jetzt wirste aber nickelig, aber danke für die doku #6

das generelle, auch "komplett"-versagen genannt, muss gar nicht mehr so unterstrichen werden. ist kennzeichen der hauptmurkstruppe mit murksunterverbänden, verbandi(dio)ten eben. 

eine endlose geschichte, sogar mit drachen, aber leider wohl ohne glücklichem ausgang.

(kopfkratz, liegt das evtl. an der in vereinen vorherrschenden ansitzanglermentalität: hocken und warten, dass was passiert?)


naja, die auf der höchsten ebene sind wohl eher, wenn überhaupt, spinnende angler...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*



Jose schrieb:


> verbandi(dio)ten



Wortkreationstechnisch hast du es beim DAFV aber drauf[emoji28]


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wortkreationstechnisch hast du es beim DAFV aber drauf[emoji28]



...bin leidenschaftlicher souffleur...


----------



## tibulski (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Hallo,

ich war zumindest virtuell mit einem der ausgestellten Bilder anwesend.

Wenn da gar keiner vom Verband vor Ort war, ist das natürlich nicht gut.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Es waren Verbandsleute anwesend - von denen, die sich wirklich auch um Angler kümmern, vom gemeinsamen Dachverband der Angler und Fischer:
Vom DFV, die das ja auch alles organisiert haben..

Nur vom "Spezial"verband für organisierte Angelfischer, dem DAFV, oder seinen blind abnickenden Landesverbänden wie dem LSFV-SH, war kein Offizieller zu sehen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Die hatten bestimmt einen Betriebsausflug zum Notar. Frau Dr. war auf Grund ihrer guten Kontakte im Bund und in Europa bestimmt auch mit beim Notar... Da muss man auch mal Verständnis zeigen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Naja, in SH haben sie ja noch weiss wer viel Ehrenamtler und 2 GF und einige Angestellte, im DAFV haben sie zig Ehrenamtler und diverse GF und Angestellte - und da trauen die keinem von diesen zu, bei so einer Veranstaltung den jeweiligen Verband vertreten zu können?

Vielsagend genug..................


----------



## GandRalf (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Vielleicht muss man mit Reisekosten und Spesen etwas sparsamer umgehen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*

Mal ehrlich,  vielleicht war es besser so bei der Kompetenz. ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Komplettversagen von LSFV-SH und DAFV: Fischerei im Bild - Eine Wanderausstellung*



Jose schrieb:


> "Komplettversagen..."
> 
> Thomas, jetzt wirste aber nickelig, aber danke für die doku #6


Hast nicht unrecht - hab den Titel geändert..


----------

